# Firestone Super Cruiser



## cutlassjim (Aug 21, 2018)

I just picked up the bike that was once upon a time all chrome. My friends dad owned the bike since new. We used to ride it as kids. It is 100% original, right down to the tires. It does ride nice and the tires hold air. Is there any value in this bike?


----------



## SCHWINN TWIN (Aug 21, 2018)

CQQL BIKE!   ALWAYS WANTED ONE... ARE YOU LQQKING TO SELL IT?   WHAT WOULD YOU WANT FOR IT????


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 22, 2018)

I would like to find out more about the bike. I may sell it at some point. Who made Firestone bikes? What year were they made?  Is this a very common bike? What is the value of a bike in this condition?


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, it is a rare and desireable bike. *Don't let someone con you out of it*. Do some homework.  A nicer version sold on here recently. Here is link to that one. Price was deleted and I don't remember what it was posted at. I'm thinking $3,000 but really don't remember.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-monark-firestone-imperial-super-cruiser.137486/


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 22, 2018)

Sweet, thankyou for the info. I will post more pics later. My friends uncle owned a tire store/ service station in Winn MI. He was told by his father thats where it came from. WOW, only 50 made.  Sounds too good to be true. It says Super cruiser on the head badge and Imperial Cruiser on the  chain guard. Maybe a replacement chain guard?


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 22, 2018)

cutlassjim said:


> It says Super cruiser on the head badge and Imperial Cruiser on the  chain guard. Maybe a replacement chain guard?




That is correct. Badge should be Firestone Super Cruiser and chainguard should be Imperial Cruiser. Good find..........


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 22, 2018)

Just a suggestion...if you plan on selling, I would do minimal cleanup and let future owner decide on degree of restoration ( if any).


----------



## slick (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice Imperial. There were much more than 50 made. I know of 7 just between my friends and I that own them here in California alone. Value, I'd say in the realm of $900. If the chrome was stronger without putting, it would be worth more. Tank looks clean. Fenders are a bit on the rough side though. Use 000 steel wool on all the chrome and then use a good wax to seal it up. Nice save btw.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 22, 2018)

They were made by Monark and badged for Firestone. That looks like a very nice ride and should clean up well.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 22, 2018)

slick said:


> Nice Imperial. There were much more than 50 made. I know of 7 just between my friends and I that own them here in California alone. Value, I'd say in the realm of $900. If the chrome was stronger without putting, it would be worth more. Tank looks clean. Fenders are a bit on the rough side though. Use 000 steel wool on all the chrome and then use a good wax to seal it up. Nice save btw.



slicks right 900.00 or keep it do it up or just clean it up and ride it .


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guys. Does anyone make a nice whitewall replacement tire that would fit this?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 22, 2018)

Put on a pair of U.S. Royal chain tread's ( 26 x 2.125) whitewalls. Period correct and get them off EBay or I'm betting same seller is a CABE member. Nothin' like a new set of "correct" tires to make a classic "pop". Don't buy cheapies, the Royals are around $80 with tubes and your bike is worth it !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 23, 2018)

Almost forgot... when you do put on new tires, hang on to the original ones ( no matter the condition). They are part of the history of the bike!


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2018)

It even appears to have the correct Firestone pedals. Very nice! Those are very hard to acquire. I need a few pairs of them.


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 25, 2018)

Did a little clean up on the old girl today. Does anyone have a nice pair of chrome fenders for sale? I think a battery must have been left in the front light.


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 25, 2018)

oops, posted old pic.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 25, 2018)

... Very KQQL ! .. I'd put the new set of US Royal Chain WW tires on it  ... then ride and enjoy it just the way it is ... Congrats on a great find ...
... Here are a couple more pics of Cabe member Imperial bikes for your enjoyment ...  

... Pigeon poop bike ... that rides like a dream ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2018)

cutlassjim said:


> oops, posted old pic.
> 
> View attachment 858150



Damn that cleaned up great! Looks awesome as is. No need to swap parts out.


----------



## cutlassjim (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah, there only original once.The fenders are kinda rough though. I did order a set of Royal Chains. I'm amazed these old tires hold air and ride pretty good.  Thanks for the pics Rollo, that one makes mine look great,lol. I found a model and serial # under the grease. I still have some more cleaning to do to it. I just ran out of time.


----------



## Kato (Aug 26, 2018)

cutlassjim said:


> oops, posted old pic.
> 
> View attachment 858150
> 
> ...


----------

